# Help with Satellite wiring



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

So I cut my cable from my dish to the house with a mower on Sunday.

Here is how the technician fixed it yesterday. I won't name the company.

He didn't do anything but splice them, and it is way too short to re bury and too shot to reattach to my house.

I have enough knowledge to redo the connection, but was needing help with the appropriate parts to buy to fix it right.

Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

It's been a loooog time since I've used sat, but

you want RG6 Tri or Quad Shielded Copper Core (not copper clad) cable - burial/flooded .

Matching *compression* connectors to go with that - PPC EX6XL, etc come to mind.

Was the visit billable. If so, I'd just have him come out again - trench dug out for ease of access and have him get on the ladder...and put a new continuios run from dish back to the demarc


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

The drop needs to be replaced from the pole to the demarc. Final answer, Regis.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> The drop needs to be replaced from the pole to the demarc. Final answer, Regis.


Thank you.

Sorry to ask this silly question...what is a demarc? LOL.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That's the line that demarcates between what is "the cable companys problem" and "your problem" wiring and obligation wise.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

Compression Couplers exist but most field techs (subs) probably don't have that. All they may have is a company approved connector.....note the caulk....amateur hour right there.

The pic the OP posted is not the Demarc. That ground block was used simply because it had 2 Female ends in order to splice the cut. Yes, one cable appears to have more dirt than the other so I have no idea is one part was buried and one part was ??? So it's possible the OP did nick it somewhere alone the other side of a potential Demarc I suppose


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

The line you see in the pic is a cable that the installer ran from the dish, under my house approximately 150ft and then into an OnQ panel. I wired the house all the way to the OnQ and then the satellite company took it from there. The dish is about 8 feet from the house and the original installer buried the cable upon initial installation in 2016.

The pic just seems cheaply done and not likely to last.

Should I just re run the entire line myself? I would have already but i am afraid there is some sort of reactivation that has to take place...


----------

